# Pass module arguments when statically compiled? [SOLVED]

## gregp01

How do I pass in what would normally be module parameters, if the module is compiled into the kernel?

I'm trying to get LIRC working with my SB Live! with the IR-enabled LiveDrive. According to this post I need to pass 'enable_ir=1' to the ALSA EMU10K1 module. However, I've compiled ALSA and the EMU module statically into my kernel. How do I pass in the argument, then?Last edited by gregp01 on Sun Oct 31, 2004 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codergeek42

Can you just pass the parameter to the kernel like any other kernel paramter? Or does this not work?

----------

## dhalsiim

I thought boot arguments were to the kernel, like root=xx video=xx ether=xx and etc. Perhaps the only way to go about your problem is compiling them as modules? Unless there's another way, then I would really want to know too!

Then I'd compile all my modules statically   :Cool: 

----------

## slobba

From /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt:

```
Module parameters for loadable modules are specified only as the

parameter name with optional '=' and value as appropriate, such as:

        modprobe usbcore blinkenlights=1

Module parameters for modules that are built into the kernel image

are specified on the kernel command line with the module name plus

'.' plus parameter name, with '=' and value if appropriate, such as:

        usbcore.blinkenlights=1

```

Assume it works but I've never tried it.

----------

## dhalsiim

That's awesome! Thank you for the finding ^^

----------

## gregp01

I don't know if it made my IR port work (I found another solution that doesn't involve lirc*), but the knowledge should come in handy in the future...

*use livetools:

> emerge livetools

> liveird

Then enable the XMMS plugin that the emerge installed, and you're good to go.

----------

